

Some Lessons From the First 24 Years of Life - andreipop
http://designcodelearn.com/blog/2012/10/30/24-years-of-life/

======
ygmelnikova
"When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to
have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much
the old man had learned in seven years." -- Mark Twain

------
digitalengineer
As a 38 y/old: You have no idea _how much time_ you have right now. I thought
I was always really busy, but looking back I didn't realize how much time I
actually had when I was in my 20's. Try kids, your own house, (older)
relatives, everyday stuff, a body that requires more 'maintenance',a full-time
job and a startup. OP says "money is fuel", but _time_ is perhaps even more
so.

~~~
wccrawford
Oddly enough, at 35, I'm very much aware of how much time I have. I have the
full-time job, but virtually none of the rest of the time-expenditures that
someone my age usually has. It's very much like me at 20.

And yet I'm acutely more aware of my time and how I spend it.

~~~
digitalengineer
I wonder if this holds up: The older we get, the more aware of time? Or is it:
The _more responsibilities_ , the more aware of time?

------
jacques_chester
As a 31-year old, the main thing I've learnt is that at 24, I knew nothing.
Nothing at all.

I imagine I will feel the same way about 31-year-old me, who is at last,
_finally_ , starting to Get. It.

Conversations with my 69 year old Dad suggest that he too feels as though he
is on the cusp of true understanding.

Also, here's a joke for old farts.

    
    
        When I was 18, I actually did know everything*
    
        * for sufficiently small values of 'everything'

~~~
calinet6
This is exactly what I thought when reading the article. "Wow, this kid has a
lot to learn."

And I would hope I'd say the same about myself in ten years. And ten years
after that, etc.

~~~
andreipop
I think one should worry if one ever feels they've learned all they need to
know. At the same time some 30 or 40 year olds will say things like "just wait
until x happens..." and I always wonder why they stop there and don't get into
more detail. I guess at 14 most of us wouldn't have grasped theses "truths"
which reveal themselves later. Maybe we can't at 24, 44, etc. I'm really
interested in what others feel I will learn not because its true (it may be)
but because I like to see if our perspectives differ, and why.

